# Have you seen these automatic dog and cat washers?



## Augusta (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess they have been around in Europe for a while but I had never seen them before. What a crack up. It's like a washing machine for pets. The dogs seem to take in in stride but the cats are another story. Everybody knows cats hate water. It seems kind of mean to put a cat in there albiet rather funny when you add background music to it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV7g61qI-Fc&feature=related]YouTube - Petspa[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1H0rj1CTTI&feature=related]YouTube - cat wash[/ame]



If you are disturbed by the kitty video go here. And here is the PetSpa website.


----------



## Seb (Apr 18, 2008)

Way cool. I so want one of these near me. 

I have a dog that needs bathing and a cat that needs harassing. 

Seriously, I want one.


----------



## Devin (Apr 18, 2008)

I just knew the cat would hate it. I've never seen a cat that liked to be bathed 

Most dogs will tolerate it. But, I've seen some dogs that would really love this machine.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 18, 2008)

There are one of these places in the city about 15 mins from my house. I haven't tried it yet but I am very curious.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 18, 2008)

There's one in our area too, we have yet to take Athena though.


----------



## kalawine (Apr 18, 2008)

Call me cruel but I'd just have to put the dog and cat in there together!


----------



## Augusta (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you guys know how much it costs?? I don't think we have one in the Seattle area yet.


----------



## kalawine (Apr 18, 2008)

Real Men Of Genius... Mr. Cat Washing Machine Inventor!


----------



## Herald (Apr 18, 2008)

I despise cats! That is perfect! Hilarious!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm with you Bill. I welcome any and all cat torture videos.

We used to have a cat, Guido, who liked water so much that he would jump on the sink counter and get in the dish water while we were washing dishes. I liked THAT cat because he thought he was a dog.



North Jersey Baptist said:


> I despise cats! That is perfect! Hilarious!


----------



## kalawine (Apr 18, 2008)

Cat haters UNITE!  ok Seb... I'm going to tell on you! Do you remember Terry's cat with tape on it's feet?  Of course, I'm not married  and I can admit such things! LOL


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 18, 2008)

I tolerate cats. I love my dogs. My cat is about to drive me nuts. If I put her in one of those things, she would be getting back at me for a least a year by destroying more furniture, throwing up furballs and being a genearl nuisance.


----------



## Herald (Apr 18, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I tolerate cats. I love my dogs. My cat is about to drive me nuts. If I put her in one of those things, she would be getting back at me for a least a year by destroying more furniture, throwing up furballs and being a genearl nuisance.



Sister, I have the perfect solution for your cat. Put her in that machine and just get in your car and drive.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 19, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > I tolerate cats. I love my dogs. My cat is about to drive me nuts. If I put her in one of those things, she would be getting back at me for a least a year by destroying more furniture, throwing up furballs and being a genearl nuisance.
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

Speaking as one who likes both cats and dogs more or less equally...

I'm sure you've all heard the story about the difference between cats and dogs.

People feed their dog, pet their dog, and otherwise care for the needs of the dog. The dog thinks, "Wow, they must be gods!"

People feed their cat, pet their cat, and otherwise care for the needs of the cat. The cat thinks, "Wow, I must me a god!"​
I think that sometimes we prefer dogs because we see them in such a favorable light and hope others see us in a similar fashion -- i.e. humble, friendly, and fun to be around. And we dislike cats because they generally behave as we know ourselves to be -- i.e. proud, selfish, and barely tolerant of other beings.









**Throw small stones, please.**


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 19, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Speaking as one who likes both cats and dogs more or less equally...
> 
> I'm sure you've all heard the story about the difference between cats and dogs.
> 
> ...



Yep, that about sums up my feelings about cats.


----------



## etexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Speaking as one who likes both cats and dogs more or less equally...
> 
> I'm sure you've all heard the story about the difference between cats and dogs.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...my Wife is Dog Person.....I am a Cat Person....what does this say about me DOH!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking as one who likes both cats and dogs more or less equally...
> ...



No offense intended to you or anyone else, brother.  

Just an observation I made. I'm even thinking of using it as a sermon illustration. 

I'm sure everyone associated with the PB has a proper view of themselves in light of Scripture. 

Blessings!


----------



## etexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


 I know Brother! I was just busting your chops a little!


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 19, 2008)

> Real Men Of Genius... Mr. Cat Washing Machine Inventor!





(I love those commercials, I used to have them all on my PC.)


----------

